# Britemax available in Bulk



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Recently, we have been populating our bulk products section and have added 3 Britemax products in larger sizes which we hope you guys would be interested in.

We have added the following:

Grime Out 
Spray and Shine 
Iron Max










They are all available here in the bulk section:

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/exterior/bulk


----------

